# New Movie Enterprise coming from R2!!!



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

According to the poster "ambassador_londo" over on Starship Modeler:



> Round 2 now has the license for the new Trek movie, and the have a mockup box for the new Enterprise, so there will be a kit. They said expect it next summer.


NICE!!! Now I can start badgering them to do a Kelvin model!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Loads of people have been asking for a 1/350 movie Klingon Battlecruiser and we get yet another Enterprise, and not even a good looking one at that.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

thats only your opinion..................


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

falcondesigns said:


> thats only your opinion..................




I know but I bet many share it.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

and many are thankful we are getting as much as we are from these companies.We will support said companies by buying them.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

falcondesigns said:


> and many are thankful we are getting as much as we are from these companies.We will support said companies by buying them.




Don't get me wrong I think it's a great thing that companies are still investing in new plastic kits but it's mainly us older guys building these kits now and not kids, and many of us have been asking for the movie Klingon ship for years now and PL had one planned, yet a design many have criticised as being ugly has been given the green light.


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

this is a great business decision for Round 2, and I believe it will lead to us getting even more Trek kits down the road. 

Way to go, Round 2!!!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm 60 and I build what I like..............


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Personally, the design is growing on me. Seeing it in action in the film and the apparent size of it (if 2500 feet is true) really have gotten me hooked. I find the movie handled the timeline change pretty well (there'll always be nitpicks) and the nuE stands up as a good alternative ship, not a replacement of the original, but an alternative.

I didn't like the design aesthetics of the Excelsior either, but she also grew on me.

I'm glad Round 2 is doing the nuE, just wish it wasn't taking a year!  Any ideas as to which scale they will do it in?

Also, in time, when the Ktinga is made in 1/350, I'll be glad to get it.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

charonjr said:


> Personally, the design is growing on me. Seeing it in action in the film and the apparent size of it (if 2500 feet is true) really have gotten me hooked. I find the movie handled the timeline change pretty well (there'll always be nitpicks) and the nuE stands up as a good alternative ship, not a replacement of the original, but an alternative.
> 
> I didn't like the design aesthetics of the Excelsior either, but she also grew on me.
> 
> ...




If it takes them a year to do this new E, god knows how long it will take to do the Klingon ship (if ever). And if this new E doesn't sell very well then my worry is they could abandon any plans for the Klingon ship (if they even have any)


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I'm glad. The movie is a huge hit, there will be another. We should have this ship. I'm really wondering what size/scale it will be. Does ANYONE know? Or is it going to be box-scale because the powers that be never really thought about the size of the ship? 

I'd like it in scale with the rest of the Enterprises. We shall see.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

This is good news.I think we all knew this would happen.I wouldn't mind having a model of the New Enterprise and Its something to look forward too.Anyone post a link to that mockup box.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> Loads of people have been asking for a 1/350 movie Klingon Battlecruiser and we get yet another Enterprise, and not even a good looking one at that.


Hey, I'm cheesed off because they delayed the Akira to give us the 1/1000 Refit first.

The point is that you can't please everybody.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

We're modelers. It is in our nature to not be satisfied with anything.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

SUNGOD said:


> I know but I bet many share it.


Thou art not alone...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Well folks, it sure is wonderful to be proven wrong. Congratulations all New movie Trek fans. I would have bet the bank against a New "E" kit. I am not however too humble to eat crow,...proudly I might add! Personally I'm not a fan of the design but welcome the new twist in Star Trek lore. Live Long and Prosper Star Trek, in whatever form the powers that be see fit.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> Loads of people have been asking for a 1/350 movie Klingon Battlecruiser and we get yet another Enterprise, and not even a good looking one at that.


You don't think Round2 is capable of doing both kits, or is it something else you're 'griping' about?
As for me I would like to see both kits as well, jus think of the kitbashing possibilities for the E from ST XI along with other kits out there in whatever scale they do it in, which will most likely be 1/1000.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*Awesome News:thumbsup:!!!!!!*


*I really enjoyed the movie, and this will be a cool kit!*

*I just hope they get the Original Series 1/350 out first!!!*

*Either way, I'll be getting both.*

*Thanks Round 2!!*


*BP*


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

Jodet said:


> I'm glad. The movie is a huge hit, there will be another. We should have this ship. I'm really wondering what size/scale it will be. Does ANYONE know? Or is it going to be box-scale because the powers that be never really thought about the size of the ship?
> 
> I'd like it in scale with the rest of the Enterprises. We shall see.


''Official'' sources at ''Badrobot'' & ''ILM'' say this ship is at least, 2000 feet long! and ''other'' sources say it's over 700 METERS! so if it's 2000f at 1/1000 were looking at two feet!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Steve "CultTVman" Iverson is reporting that it'll be 1/2500, which will make the kit about 12 inches long.


----------



## oggy4u (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree with SUNGOD. A K'tinga would have been my first choice too.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

irishtrek said:


> You don't think Round2 is capable of doing both kits, or is it something else you're 'griping' about?
> As for me I would like to see both kits as well, jus think of the kitbashing possibilities for the E from ST XI along with other kits out there in whatever scale they do it in, which will most likely be 1/1000.


No I don't. Not that they aren't capable, but I would wager to say that Paramount is ONLY issuing licenses for the "new" Enterprise to keep the hype and promotions rolling through the next movie. The old Enterprise is dead as far as Paramount is concerned.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

irishtrek said:


> You don't think Round2 is capable of doing both kits, or is it something else you're 'griping' about?
> As for me I would like to see both kits as well, jus think of the kitbashing possibilities for the E from ST XI along with other kits out there in whatever scale they do it in, which will most likely be 1/1000.





They're capable of doing both kits but the big question is.....are they interested in doing both kits? Again, I'm not an expert on the market at all and I might be reading it wrong but if they're hoping that thousands or millions of kids will ask their parents to get them a new Enterprise kit like this then they might be wrong as it seems to me that it's mainly us older folk building kits and the Klingon ship has often cropped up on these forums.


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> The old Enterprise is dead as far as Paramount is concerned.


I don't think that makes a lot of sense, especially considering the increased volume of licensed TOS products out there right now. Everything from bobble heads to action figures to PEZ dispensers. TOS blu-ray season sets are selling well. Doesn't look like there's a slow down in TOS books either, with several new novels due out soon. Add to that Round 2's upcoming 1/350 TOS Enterprise kit. 

If anything, Paramount/CBS has shown a desire to increase marketing of the old stuff. I believe that one of their main goals with the new movie was to entice new viewers into checking out the huge backlog of Trek stuff that's available.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> No I don't. Not that they aren't capable, but I would wager to say that Paramount is ONLY issuing licenses for the "new" Enterprise to keep the hype and promotions rolling through the next movie. The old Enterprise is dead as far as Paramount is concerned.




At least R2 are supposed to be doing the OS Enterprise though.


----------



## osikach (Jun 26, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> Loads of people have been asking for a 1/350 movie Klingon Battlecruiser and we get yet another Enterprise, and not even a good looking one at that.



With the movie doing so well, it doesn't make any sense for them to not do a kit of the new Enterprise.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

derric1968 said:


> Steve "CultTVman" Iverson is reporting that it'll be 1/2500, which will make the kit about 12 inches long.


If that's TRUE, then the NU-E is indeed 2000 feet long! WOW!


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

beatlepaul said:


> *Awesome News:thumbsup:!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> *I really enjoyed the movie, and this will be a cool kit!*
> ...


Agreed!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The scale question is an interesting one--if it's as large as has been theorized, a 1/1000 kit would be 2 feet long--which I would absolutely love, but I'm guessing R2 would not go that large first time out of the gate. Although it's roughly the size of the original AMT Refit so anything's possible. If it's more in line with the 1/1000 kit SIZE then we're dealing with yet ANOTHER scale--maybe 1/2500?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

It looks like it's 1/2500. Might have bought one at 1/1000, but not this scale. But I'd imagine a lot of the 1/2500 fans will like this!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, considering that 1/2500 would make it about 12 inches long, that size is PERFECT for me!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I'd much rather have it at 1/000, but I'll take what I can get like everybody else. I was actually hoping to have a kit the physical size of the 1/350th refit-whatever scale that would make it. That size has a definite wow factor. I understand where some folks might want a 2500th scale kit, but for this subject, a 12 inch kit is just way too small.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I'll gladly purchase the 1/350th TOS Enterprise, the Akira, the 1/1000 Refit, and the K'tinga when they are available. In fact, I'll be buying two, as I'm sure my friend in Wales will want them. too. However, we both have no interest in the Abramsprise.

Larry


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

LGFugate said:


> I'll gladly purchase the 1/350th TOS Enterprise, the Akira, the 1/1000 Refit, and the K'tinga when they are available.


Me too. AND I'll be happy to purchase the so called 'Abramsprise'.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

JeffG said:


> Me too. AND I'll be happy to purchase the so called 'Abramsprise'.


Getting the up-sized 2009 Enterprise at 1/1000 scale will motivate me to finally build my Polar Lights TOS at the same time (I've put it off hoping for the 1/350 TOS). I'd like to also get the 1/1000 Refit Enterprise too that recently came out.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

Steve Mavronis said:


> Getting the up-sized 2009 Enterprise at 1/1000 scale will motivate me to finally build my Polar Lights TOS at the same time (I've put it off hoping for the 1/350 TOS). I'd like to also get the 1/1000 Refit Enterprise too that recently came out.


The 1/1000 Refit Enterprise is OUT ALREADY?!?!?! I thought it wasn't supposed to be out till DECEMBER?


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Huh????


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Great news about the 09 Enterprise being produced
By RC2! When I first saw the thing like many others
Did I thought JJ was out of his mind, but after seeing
The movie it fits like a glove. And I really like it.

Me personally I will always love the 1701-D. The design
Was so different than most of the TREK ships and at the
Same time it too fit like a glove into it's storyline making
The ship almost seem to be a character.

As far a the choice in doing that subject, hey it's just plain
Smart. The cast has already agreeded to do 2 more films
Paramount has green lighted the next one already. For
RC2 it's money in the bank.

But as an old trek guy I would like to see a really good size
USS Exelsior, klingon bird of prey /w folding wings, romulan
Old style bird of prey......and of course th USS Titan. Maybe
They will be done RC2 maybe not? But the important is with
This movie doing so well maybe all kinds of trek kits will be
Done.

The future begins



Fortess


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Whether I want this kit or not , I think this is a posative for round 2 and for the industry as a whole. My hope is it will intice a new generation of trek fans to begin building models just as it has our generation 30 years ago. 
Further, this wouldn't have been my FIRST choice for a kit, but I as an old fan, will probably still purchase it to help support the industry, and continue the model legacy of star trek. 
A certain desire to have the kit in hand and to check it out first hand and compair it to the original and other incarnations is a must.
Good luck round 2 and thanks for not only this kit, but all you have done for us in the past.

Model on :wave:

Dave


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Huh????


Maybe it was a type-o on his part or a missunderstanding. Either way I doubt R2 has already put the small refit out just yet.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Maybe I misunderstood if the 1/1000 refit isn't out yet. I remember reading about it in like a review or something but maybe that was a sneak peek while in development. Sounded like a nice detailed kit though. I just did a search, looks like December 2009 it is due out by Polar lights:

http://www.starshipmodeler.biz/index.cfm?fuseaction=Product.display&product_id=1422


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

Steve Mavronis said:


> Maybe I misunderstood if the 1/1000 refit isn't out yet. I remember reading about it in like a review or something but maybe that was a sneak peek while in development. Sounded like a nice detailed kit though. I just did a search, looks like December 2009 it is due out by Polar lights:
> 
> http://www.starshipmodeler.biz/index.cfm?fuseaction=Product.display&product_id=1422


Ya, dude that was a preview! look closely and you'll see ''december 2009''


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Scale wise, if the Enterprise is actually 2500 feet long, then a 1/2500 kit is One foot long! That's the best confirmation yet that she is 2500 feet long. I do hope they get a 1/1000 out, a one foot kit won't do her justice....


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

I wonder if sending Round 2 emails requesting a larger version of the ship would help? Especially since the project is so early on that it could be changed.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

actias said:


> I wonder if sending Round 2 emails requesting a larger version of the ship would help? Especially since the project is so early on that it could be changed.


probably... at wonderfest, they had a questionnaire asking which trek ships we would like to see, divided by scale. you could rank each ship by desirability 1 to 5 or 1 to 7.
if they didnt care what we think, they wouldnt have printed up the questionnaire.
by the way folks, back in late 87, i called paramount about the possibility of acquiring a license to produce TOS items. i was flatly told "we have no interst in issuing a license to that property at this time".... what was unsaid was "in deference to the next generation". a couple of years later, after the next generation settled in, they would issue a license to either or both. its natural that the only thing they want to discuss is the new one, especially while the film is still in theaters. be patient guys, TOS isnt dead to them, but rather on hold until the new one becomes less current.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

A 12 inch version of this ship would be 'cute'. I want a finished kit size that will make folks go 'damn!' That's the best way I can put it.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

charonjr said:


> Scale wise, if the Enterprise is actually 2500 feet long, then a 1/2500 kit is One foot long! That's the best confirmation yet that she is 2500 feet long. I do hope they get a 1/1000 out, a one foot kit won't do her justice....


I hope they keep her at 1/2500 don't forget there are a TON of us out there that like the feel and look of smaller models. Plus I don't really have a lot of display room left!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

JeffG said:


> A 12 inch version of this ship would be 'cute'. I want a finished kit size that will make folks go 'damn!' That's the best way I can put it.


Oh, believe me, my first site of that ship made me go "damn!"


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

John P said:


> Oh, believe me, my first site of that ship made me go "damn!"


Oh, get over it! You've been outnumbered now! JOIN US...JOIN US...JOIN US...:tongue:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh the Payne... the pain...


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I don't care for the ship, though I might like it more when I see it in action. I probably still would have bought a kit in 1/1000, even if the movie doesn't change my mind about how it looks. I'm expecting to enjoy the movie, but I still think the design of the ship could have been so much better than it is.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The only thing I don't like about this "new" 1701 is the size and shape of the warp engines at the forward end, the engine pylons being to close together at the top and finally the neck. Not sure about the rest of her though.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

I would love to have a model of the new E, but I'd like it to be a bit larger than 12"

I bet they are making it that small to stay economical. If it sells well, maybe they'll give us a larger one.

Heck, I'm just happy to be getting any. And if Round 2 is listening...U.S.S. Kelvin please! Oh, and maybe one of the new shuttlecraft.

Ok, the shuttlecraft is pushing it, but please see what you can do about the Kelvin. Heh.


----------



## marc111 (Nov 10, 2005)

Personally I am pleased they will have a model for those who like the ship. (I don't)

I just pray that it does not in any way hold up their release of the 1:350th TOS Enterprise!!!

Mark


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

JeffG said:


> Oh, get over it! You've been outnumbered now! JOIN US...JOIN US...JOIN US...:tongue:


No! I wanna STAY

STAY

STAY

STAY

STAY


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Oh, but ya saw...I was winning. I woulda won...I woulda...I woulda...I woulda...


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

marc111 said:


> I just pray that it does not in any way hold up their release of the 1:350th TOS Enterprise!!!
> 
> Mark


AMEN TO THAT!!!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Say, John, nice "Charlie X" moment there...!!! LOL! :thumbsup:

Kudos to Jeff for his Trelane as well! You guys crack me up!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

"You keep interrupting, Mr. Evans. That's considered wrong."


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

marc111 said:


> I just pray that it does not in any way hold up their release of the 1:350th TOS Enterprise!!!


On the other hand, _I_ just pray that the 1/350th TOS Enterprise does not in any way hold up their release of the 1/1000th Akira!!!

Oh well, you can't please everybody. :lol:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

ya gotta give it to the PL guys.

they had the art and mock-up box ready to go as soon as they made their announcement


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

can't wait!enthusiam is building.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Nice box art. As much as I dislike the design, should make a great model.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

derric1968 said:


> On the other hand, _I_ just pray that the 1/350th TOS Enterprise does not in any way hold up their release of the 1/1000th Akira!!!
> 
> Oh well, you can't please everybody. :lol:


Yeah, you and me both!  I was really looking forward to that ship! (I know, more people will probably groove on the JJPrise)


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

I hope there will be pre-orders at the right time for both Enterprises.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

fortress said:


> Me personally I will always love the 1701-D. The design was so different than most of the TREK ships and at the
> Same time it too fit like a glove into it's storyline making
> The ship almost seem to be a character.


Me too. It's modern art in space.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Dr. Brad said:


> I don't care for the ship, though I might like it more when I see it in action. I probably still would have bought a kit in 1/1000, even if the movie doesn't change my mind about how it looks. I'm expecting to enjoy the movie, but I still think the design of the ship could have been so much better than it is.


It looks very good onscreen...


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I'll have to rent it - wife and I decided to cut back on the entertainment expenses a while ago.


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Fantastic news. I want two of these kits. One to build as seen in the film and one to Constellation-ize.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> ya gotta give it to the PL guys.
> 
> they had the art and mock-up box ready to go as soon as they made their announcement


:woohoo::roll: SWEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTT!


----------



## bane-7 (Jan 10, 2009)

Just an FYI straight from the horse's mouth.
I couldn't make it to WF this year, so I called R2 to find out what new kits they had coming out, and spoke with one of the reps for quite some time.
I was told of the new movie Enterprise coming of course, that in turn lead to questions about other Trek kits.
Saddly I was told that it is VERY DOUBTFUL that we will ever see the 1/1000 Akira kit.
In the year since we were told of that kit, only very early prelem work was done, and never made it to the tooling stage and probably won't.
The good news is, he said they FOR SURE, have plans to continue with the 1/1000 scale fleet, and with the 1/1000 Enterprise-A coming out already, and we have the Enterprise -B in that scale already, I asked about a Enterprise -D & E in that scale, and he said they BOTH were definately on the list, but probably a year or more away, no mention of a C though so who knows, they can only put out so much at atime, as we all know.
And lastly, some more disappointing news.
I asked about the long rumored 1/350 Reliant to go with the 1/350 A, and was told that it was just that, a RUMOR, nothing more.
All though he said they would LOVE to do one some day, all the focus is on the TOS 1/350 Enterprise right now, and the Reliant isn't on the list as of now.
Also, he said they would probably be doing the USS Kelvin in 2011, and they would be gauging interest in Spocks ship from the movie.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Here you go...............


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

bane-7 said:


> Just an FYI straight from the horse's mouth.
> I couldn't make it to WF this year, so I called R2 to find out what new kits they had coming out, and spoke with one of the reps for quite some time.
> I was told of the new movie Enterprise coming of course, that in turn lead to questions about other Trek kits.
> Saddly I was told that it is VERY DOUBTFUL that we will ever see the 1/1000 Akira kit.
> ...


Some good news overall, but a shame about the Akira. Perhaps it's just too niche to be financially viable.

I am glad they might be finishing the 1/1000th scale fleet of Enterprises.

I'd also love to have the Kelvin and Spock's Jellyfish.



falcondesigns said:


> Here you go...............


Thanks for that awesome image, Falcon!


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

I noticed the nice box cover doesn't mention the scale.


----------



## ThisGuy (Apr 29, 2009)

Shame about the 1701-C. That may be too obscure by the time they considering doing it. There's sure to be desire for the new _Miranda_-esque film ships like the _Farragut_ and _Mayflower_ by then.


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

bane-7 said:


> Saddly I was told that it is VERY DOUBTFUL that we will ever see the 1/1000 Akira kit.


You may have misunderstood. The Akira is still a kit we look forward to. It is not on our list of potential kits for next year but we are hopeful to put it back into our plan as soon as we can. I will try to explain in an upcoming blog post about our decision to put the project on hold.


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

BTW, our blog can be found here
http://www.collectormodel.com/
Feel free to leave a question or two there for us. Bob and I (Jamie) are the guys who do all of the planning and creative work to develop our Polar Lights and AMT sci-fi product (we also work the shows like Wonderfest). We try to answer any questions we can at our blog.


----------



## pnag (May 20, 2009)

Cannot wait! Then I'll have every Enterprise


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

falcondesigns said:


> Here you go...............


 


*BEAUTIFUL!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

PhantomStranger said:


> You may have misunderstood. The Akira is still a kit we look forward to. It is not on our list of potential kits for next year but we are hopeful to put it back into our plan as soon as we can. I will try to explain in an upcoming blog post about our decision to put the project on hold.


That's great! It's still a kit I'd love to get!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

PhantomStranger said:


> You may have misunderstood. The Akira is still a kit we look forward to. It is not on our list of potential kits for next year but we are hopeful to put it back into our plan as soon as we can. I will try to explain in an upcoming blog post about our decision to put the project on hold.


Well, it's good to hear that the Akira has not been cancelled, but I'm bummed to hear that it's not coming in 2010. 

I just want to build a new, styrene kit of a Trek ship NOT named Enterprise. (Except for the new movie Enterprise. Looking forward to that one!)

On that note, I'd love to see a Kelvin kit from you guys.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

I'd love to see ANY of these kits in the UK and not have to pay twice the price for them.......

Rich


----------



## osikach (Jun 26, 2004)

If you're gauging interest, then I'll throw in:

Yea to the Kelvin.
Yea to the Akira.
Yea to the Ent-D and Ent-E in 1/1000 scale.
Nea to Spocks Jelly ship.

1/1000 scale Relaint and K'tinga and Voyager would be cool too.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

It would be awesome Phantom, if you guys could release the Kelvin with the new U.S.S. Enterprise. That might be wishful thinking, but it would be cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## bane-7 (Jan 10, 2009)

PhantomStranger said:


> You may have misunderstood. The Akira is still a kit we look forward to. It is not on our list of potential kits for next year but we are hopeful to put it back into our plan as soon as we can. I will try to explain in an upcoming blog post about our decision to put the project on hold.


Oh...well that's GREAT news!!
The person I talked to, while he didn't say, NO, it would NEVER happen, he did say it was very doubtful, which usually means no.
But Im glad that's NOT the case here,THANKS for chimeing in Jamie!
Now, I really like the Akira, and I will definitely buy one or more, when and if they ever come out.
But personally, I would rather have an accurate 1/1000 Enterprise-D, without those pesky raised panel lines,better windows and surface detail, and correct and accurate phaser strips, than the Akira at this point.
Since we're getting the 1/1000 Enterprise-A soon, and we already have a 1/1000 B, and a Excelsior, to me anyway, it makes more since,and would probably be much more marketable, to first finish the 1/1000 Enterprise line, then do the Akria and the rest of the 1/1000 scale fleet, say a Miranda class, or some adversary ships in that scale.
But hey, that's just me dreaming, hopefully when it's all said and done, everyone will get the ships they want.
PLEASE keep up the GREAT work R2, and THANK YOU!!!

P.S don't give up on that 1/350 Reliant


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

bane-7 said:


> But personally, I would rather have an accurate 1/1000 Enterprise-D, without those pesky raised panel lines,better windows and surface detail, and correct and accurate phaser strips, than the Akira at this point.
> Since we're getting the 1/1000 Enterprise-A soon, and we already have a 1/1000 B, and a Excelsior, to me anyway, it makes more since,and would probably be much more marketable, to first finish the 1/1000 Enterprise line, then do the Akria and the rest of the 1/1000 scale fleet, say a Miranda class, or some adversary ships in that scale.


You are SPOT ON!!!! 1/1000 Galaxy class, please!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

derric1968 said:


> I just want to build a new, styrene kit of a Trek ship NOT named Enterprise. (Except for the new movie Enterprise. Looking forward to that one!)


I'd be happy if they put decals in the new Enterprise box to label the new ship 'Constitution', 'Lexington', etc. I'd have to buy one kit for each ship you could name, of course.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Jodet said:


> I'd be happy if they put decals in the new Enterprise box to label the new ship 'Constitution', 'Lexington', etc. I'd have to buy one kit for each ship you could name, of course.


If R2 doesn't include them, I'd be willing to bet that Jeff from JT Graphics will have something put together pretty quickly ... so you'll still be able to pick up multiple kits :thumbsup:


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

YO! PhantomStarnger, I've been buying and building your TREK models from the very begining! And I want to know if you guys over at R2 have ever considerd remakeing (not re-releaseing) the 1/2500 ENT 3-packs? Only this time making them more ''acurate'' (NO raised panaling, WINDOWS on the ENT-D, haveing the pieces actualy FIT!) I think something like that would be great for not only EXPERT modelers, but to help get kids in to modleing as well! I can assure you as someone who grew up in the heyday of trek modeling (89-94) That was the first set of TREK ships that got me started building these kits in the first place! I can tell you from experiance that the smaller scale is more atractive to little kids then the bigger ones.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

miraclefan said:


> YO! PhantomStarnger, I've been buying and building your TREK models from the very begining! And I want to know if you guys over at R2 have ever considerd remakeing (not re-releaseing) the 1/2500 ENT 3-packs? Only this time making them more ''acurate'' (NO raised panaling, WINDOWS on the ENT-D, haveing the pieces actualy FIT!) I think something like that would be great for not only EXPERT modelers, but to help get kids in to modleing as well! I can assure you as someone who grew up in the heyday of trek modeling (89-94) That was the first set of TREK ships that got me started building these kits in the first place! I can tell you from experiance that the smaller scale is more atractive to little kids then the bigger ones.



Yeah, those are definately eligible for a re-pop IMHO. Nice kits.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

Jodet said:


> Yeah, those are definately eligible for a re-pop IMHO. Nice kits.


GLAD to see someone else agrees with me!


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

Does anyone else think its funny that the new "Enterprise" from the Enterprise series has a more modern look than the original NCC 1701? They are supposed to be in a time period before Kirk and TOS. The ship has almost a next gen look to it. Sure....they play down the technology by saying they have limited warp and no shields...only "hull plating", but come on, how can the overall outerdesign be so much newer looking than 1701? If the early star fleet ships looked this good to begin with, why mess it up with the one introduced in the 60's? Am I alone here?


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

No your not alone. But I like to think ENTERPRISE takes place in the J.J.VERSE. thus explaining the ''ADVANCED'' NX-CLASS.


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

circuitfxr said:


> Does anyone else think its funny that the new "Enterprise" from the Enterprise series has a more modern look than the original NCC 1701? They are supposed to be in a time period before Kirk and TOS. The ship has almost a next gen look to it. Sure....they play down the technology by saying they have limited warp and no shields...only "hull plating", but come on, how can the overall outerdesign be so much newer looking than 1701? If the early star fleet ships looked this good to begin with, why mess it up with the one introduced in the 60's? Am I alone here?


Internet rumor has it that the NX-01 was a rip off of the popular USS Akira seen in First Contact. Don't know if that's true, but it seems like a reasonable theory...


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

omnimodel said:


> Internet rumor has it that the NX-01 was a rip off of the popular USS Akira seen in First Contact. Don't know if that's true, but it seems like a reasonable theory...


It's TRUE! Belive it or not, but originaly the producers (Berman & Braga) were going to use the AKIRA class as it APPEARED in FIRST CONTACT!:freak: it was then that Doug Drexlor & John eaves took the akira and tried there best to ''downgrade'' the FUTURE design in to the pre-TOS NX-O1 we know today!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yup, we already had this conversation the year Enterprise premiered.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

circuitfxr said:


> Does anyone else think its funny that the new "Enterprise" from the Enterprise series has a more modern look than the original NCC 1701? They are supposed to be in a time period before Kirk and TOS. The ship has almost a next gen look to it. Sure....they play down the technology by saying they have limited warp and no shields...only "hull plating", but come on, how can the overall outerdesign be so much newer looking than 1701? If the early star fleet ships looked this good to begin with, why mess it up with the one introduced in the 60's? Am I alone here?


For me, it's just that the TOS look is quite outdated. I kept thinking all the while I watched _in a mirror darkly_, how backwards the technology on the Defiant looked compared to NX-01. I felt that the NX-01 technology, feel and look, really blended well. 

Also for me, the design, and technology surrounding the TOS E is long outdated. And as much as I love my TOS, I am also aware that a face lift is needed. Science fiction history does not constitute real history no matter how much one would like it to be so. Thus, early federation technology could very well receive a face lift while remaining true to canon. Although _Enterprise_ changed that as well.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

It's really very simple. A lot of the designs from the 60's wont hold up well or look convincing nowadays. Like how they envisioned cars in the 40's looking today with wings and plenty of chrome. It's the same argument when Enterprise came out 'But it looks newer than TOS. What the...' I should hope so as they are all stories that take place far in our future. If the sets from TOS looked as good as say, 2001: A Space Odyssey, I'd say fine maybe they don't need to be changed, but they were no where near that quality.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

JeffG said:


> It's really very simple. A lot of the designs from the 60's wont hold up well or look convincing nowadays.


And a lot of them will.

Note the retro 60s look in such modern cars as the Mustang. And I still think the late 60s corvettes were the best looking 'vettes ever.

I admit bias, but I think the TOS E design is as valid and attractive today as it ever was.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

John P said:


> And a lot of them will.
> 
> Note the retro 60s look in such modern cars as the Mustang. And I still think the late 60s corvettes were the best looking 'vettes ever.
> 
> I admit bias, but I think the TOS E design is as valid and attractive today as it ever was.


 
As much as I accept the current Movie Enterprise, To me, and I have always said this, Whenever a new ship is the current flavor of the month,the only version of the ship that matters is The ORIGINAL STARSHIP ENTERPRISE.

I concur, it is still a beautiful design..The only reason it has changed is,1) so some new director could put his personal stamp on whatever movie/show was being made, at that time...

Update the design..?!?!?! I get amused when seond rate Management terms beome part of our vocabulary(lol)! How do you update an already Futuristic Design????

I believe it's all about egos in Hollweird. I am making a new Trek Film, immediately the thought is to update the design..NONSENSE..

Matt Jefferies Original design is still the best..He designed it based on what would be practical when man made it into space..Which is what Rodenberry wanted,..Not to be pretty only


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

John P said:


> Note the retro 60s look in such modern cars as the Mustang.


A 60's retro look incorporated into a modern designed vehicle can work. Yet I do not see for purchase full 60's body styles, interiors, and equipment on any dealers lot (not talking used). 

To bring a 60's design into the present and pass it off as present day (future) technology would never work on screen IMO.

Although I can agree that the TOS E's design (exterior) is timeless and still quite attractive today. I also wish they had simply updated the look of the TOS E while still remaining true to her.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

beatlepaul said:


> Update the design..?!?!?! I get amused when seond rate Management terms beome part of our vocabulary(lol)! How do you update an already Futuristic Design????


Quite easily. The TOS E was designed based on PAST ideas of what something may look like in the future. Those ideas can certainly be updated as our ideas of the future grow.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Raist3001 said:


> Quite easily. The TOS E was designed based on PAST ideas of what something may look like in the future. Those ideas can certainly be updated as our ideas of the future grow.


 
When something is done right the first time...THERE is no need to Update it..No matter how old it is..

Our general attitude is if something is old, it needs to be updated..On many levels that is a true statement..However the Original Enterprise is a work of art and therefore Timeless.

_That's kinda like saying, ya Know that Mona Lisa Painting could be updated...Lets paint it again using CGI.._Of course not that extreme, But I hope I made my Point..

..Kirk Out.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

beatlepaul said:


> When something is done right the first time...THERE is no need to Update it..No matter how old it is..


The exterior that is the TOS Enterprise in my opinion is beautiful. With minor updates, as I have seen around here, she is even more beautiful. And since she is fiction, with no real history, she can unfortunately be updated a million times.



> Our general attitude is if something is old, it needs to be updated..On many levels that is a true statement..However the Original Enterprise is a work of art and therefore Timeless.


I agree that the TOS E is a work of art. With that said, I do not believe her interiors are.



> That's kinda like saying, ya Know that Mona Lisa Painting could be updated...Lets paint it again using CGI..[/I]Of course not that extreme, But I hope I made my Point..


The Mona Lisa is of real history where the TOS E is not 



> ..Kirk Out.


LOL....


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

When it comes to this bottomless debate, I think Khan summed it up best; 'I grow fatigued...'


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

JeffG said:


> When it comes to this bottomless debate, I think Khan summed it up best; 'I grow fatigued...'


I quite Agree! let's get back to the topic at hand shall we? do we know for sure what scale the NU-ENT will be in? and are there any more pictures of the box art? maybe a close up?


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Scale and size (in inches of the model) interest me a LOT. When we find out for sure what each are we'll know the supposed size of the 'Real' JJprise.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

falcondesigns said:


> Here you go...............
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=83265&d=1242797917



WANT!

Sorry.. gut reaction. I also want everything else they said they're making, with the possible exception of the jellyfish.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

So whats on the deck(s) above the bridge?


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

JeffG said:


> So whats on the deck(s) above the bridge?


There are no decks above the bridge. That green dome is in the top of the bridge set as well.

http://www.startrekmovie.com/panoramas/bridge.html


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

JeffG said:


> So whats on the deck(s) above the bridge?


Hot tub and sports bar.

A note regarding acquiring rights for a Star Trek product: Remember, the Star Trek baby has been cut in twain, with CBS/Paramount handing all the TV properties (since there is no active productions at the time, all they have is licensing, which is why we're seeing more stuff these days) and Paramount Studios getting the movie stuff. 

However, with all the overlap between the previous movies and the series, it looks like CBS/Paramount got all the old movies, too, leaving the movie side of the house with bumpkis. 

Which, I think, is the _real_ reason we got this stem-to-stern reboot in the first place. They had nothing to license that wouldn't draw the fire of their CBS cousins.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

PixelMagic said:


> There are no decks above the bridge. That green dome is in the top of the bridge set as well.
> 
> http://www.startrekmovie.com/panoramas/bridge.html


But hasn't it been established that the bridge 'window / viewscreen' is quite a bit below that uppermost green dome? Notice all that real estate above the window on the box art?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Actually, it's Captain Pike's little personal arboretum, for, ahem, "medicinal purposes".


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

Captain April said:


> Hot tub and sports bar.
> 
> A note regarding acquiring rights for a Star Trek product: Remember, the Star Trek baby has been cut in twain, with CBS/Paramount handing all the TV properties (since there is no active productions at the time, all they have is licensing, which is why we're seeing more stuff these days) and Paramount Studios getting the movie stuff.
> 
> ...


Real shame seeing kin folk fighting over money!:lol:


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

Captain April said:


> Actually, it's Captain Pike's little personal arboretum, for, ahem, "medicinal purposes".


WOW! That's one hell of a big arboretum!:dude: it's true what they say I guess, It's good to be the captain!


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Would love some really good renderings of the 
other 3 starfleet ships in the movie!

fortress


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

fortress said:


> Would love some really good renderings of the
> other 3 starfleet ships in the movie!


It may be a while before we get a really good look at those other ships, as well as the Klingon Warbirds.

In the mean time, I did manage to find this:










That's the sharpest image I've found yet. I'm hoping there is an _Art of_ or _Making of_ book in the works.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Here is a screen capture from the Burger King commercial. Not as sharp an image but it does show the intercooler warp effect!


----------



## ThisGuy (Apr 29, 2009)

derric1968 said:


> In the mean time, I did manage to find this:


I think I did see that in another thread, but I haven't seen any other views as clean as that of the other ships.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

The design is deceptively greeblie free but I'm not sure at ~1' it won't end up even more simplified than their 1:1000 refit


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Little off topic: Someone's bound to light this thing. I don't care who you are, that's gonna be cool! I had that thought when I first saw the move. "Wow, can't wait to see a large model of this lit"


----------

